# Easier waterchanges?



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok here's the thing: I recently had new tank syndrome and had to do plenty water changes. I have become quite efficient in doing this except for the part where i have the new treated water in a large container on my floor and have to get it into my aquarium. I have tried several methods including a bilge pump for a boat and a drill powered water pump but the bilge pump i could not get to convert to a regular household socket and the drill pump was just crap! anyone know an easy way to get the water from the ground to the top of my tank?!? If so PLEASE help!


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

We just keep the new water for waterchanges in buckets. Then when we need to put the new water into the tank we put the buckets up high (on top of our daughter's high chair) and use the siphon to put the new water into the tank. I suppose that wouldn't work for you since a bucket wouldn't hold enough water?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you can get a python siphon hose, that hooks up right to the sink to eliminate the whole bucket thing or you couls siphon the water right into your tank if you find a siphon with the hose long enough


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

fishfreaks @ Fri May 06 said:


> you can get a python siphon hose, that hooks up right to the sink to eliminate the whole bucket thing or you couls siphon the water right into your tank if you find a siphon with the hose long enough


I couldn't agree more!!! Or you can buy an aquarium/pond pump and some flex tubing and pump it in.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Regular garden hose does as good, you just have to insert a connector into it when filling the tank up.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Be sure to keep your hose indoors and away from dry areas. If you have used it outside, then don't use it inside.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I would recommend against regular garden hose. For only a few $ more you can get a potable water hose. They are made for drinking water in campers and rec. vehicles.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a few bucks, I purchased a submersible pump from sears. It can pump up to 26 gallons a minute, and you can either hook up a garden hose to it, or they do sell a larger hose for it. I have used it to empty my 55g, and did it in no time, and would work as well putting water in off the floor. I like having it too, knowing if I had an emergency, the two 55g's I have could be quickly emptied. I think it cost me around $60, which isn't free, but it can be useful around the home.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Cant you lift the bucket? ????????

I use buckets or a hose


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Nope lifting the bucket is out of the question! It's a 30 gallon rubbermaid container. (it's pretty heavy full of water) And siphoning it into the tank is out too b/c it's on the ground and the tank top is about 4 ft high. I need some kinda pump i guess but i emailed someone who sells fountain pumps and they said they don't know if it will work (i don't know why) another thing that wasa perfect was the bilge pump but i know nothing about electricity and do not know how to make it run on a regular household outlet.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

why is lifting it out of the question? you are in the prime of your life-you should be able to lift 30 gallons of water!! its only about 300 pounds! jk :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

mrmoby has a good idea. But there are other very useful pumps that you don't have to submerge but have a intake and a outtake yet will work in a modern house hold outlet. Go to a local home depot and try to find a "eletric sponge" pump. It has a intake house the you put into ur bucket and you just hook a garden house to the other end that goes to your tank then fill the hoses and it will pump the water for you


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Lydia: 
If it were on a Squat bar or barbell it wouldn't be a problem but this container is kinda awkward. :wink:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Use a bucket and dip it out.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can try a straw and suck it out. LOL

I have a sump pump that I hook up and keep in a 5 gallon bucket and I syphon the water from the tanks into the bucket and let the pump send it to the sink. It could just as eaisly work in reverse pumping the water to the tank. I use my python to refill. This eliminates the constant running of the tap when cleaning the tanks. Saves water for me.


----------



## firetrie (Apr 23, 2005)

What is the amps of the bilge pump. I know its 12V DC but to find a power sorce to run it from you house you need to know how many amps it uses. 
At the very least you could run it off you car battery... altho that has its problems too. Possible to run an extention cord to you car? just cut off the male end and put a male end on it that fits your lighter socket. you could (for cost cutting) just wire the cut-off male end to your bilge pump, but its not recommended. You know the temtation to plug into the wall then..  If you are unfamillar with electricity then maybe you could find a friend to help you with wire thing. 
Another possibility is to goto Wal-Mart and buy a yard tractor battery (around $25 with no old one) and hook it up to your builge pump. Of course then you have to recharge the battery..... So that seems to be a few answers hope that helps.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You can't beat a garden hose! I also use it to siphon the water straight out into the garden.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah, a garden hose is great for siphoning out, but you can't fill off the floor with it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I usually siphon the water straight out into the garden sink drain.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Is 30g all you have to change in w/c's?
Iuse a gravel vac and 2 5g buckets, drain into the buckets, dump them out , do it tell i get my %, then fill that dang things up in the bathtub, declor it let it set for about a min, the slowly dump it in the tank, i can all 5 of our tanks in a half hour if I didn;t mess around about it.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

So you guys/gals use normal tap water to fill your tanks??? 

Distilled for me.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Shaggy, do you use any sort of additive to replace trace elements, etc. when you use distilled water? I'm serously cosidering going the r/o route and I have a product called RO right thats suppose to do that. Wondered if you had tried it?


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Normal tap water, water conditioner isn't needed here.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid man, it is great that you can siphon into your garden drain, but this guy is trying to get water into his tank tah is stored in a container on the floor. You can't siphon uphill. Maybe you should follow your own advice and read the posts carefully!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

aren't there reasonably priced (under $20) submersible pumps made to do things like this?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

blakeoe @ Fri May 06 said:


> Lydia:
> If it were on a Squat bar or barbell it wouldn't be a problem but this container is kinda awkward. :wink:



lol i know what you mean


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fish_doc @ Fri May 06 said:


> You can try a straw and suck it out. LOL
> 
> 
> > good idea fish_doc! :lol:


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Ownager2004 @ Mon May 09 said:


> aren't there reasonably priced (under $20) submersible pumps made to do things like this?


That's what im trying to find out. Do you know of any and where i can find them?!?1


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Sears, Home Depot, etc.........though I doubt you will find one under $20 bucks.......at least not one that won't electricute you.


----------

